# Felgenbremse oder Scheibenbremse?



## vlbgrider (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt ein wenig mit Trail Bike anfangen. Jetzt möchte ich am Anfang nicht sehr viel Geld ausgeben, und deshalb kommt meine Frage: Felgenbremse oder Scheibenbremse? Ich fahre im Moment im Freeride/Enduro Bereich und da kommt man mit Felgenbremsen nicht weit 
Nun möchte ich euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen: Reichen Felgenbremsen oder soll ich da lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben und Scheibenbremsen kaufen?


----------



## Onze80 (19. Dezember 2011)

Erst mal die Frage: 20" oder 26"?

Beim 26" werden dir wohl die meisten zur Felgenbremse raten (zumindest hinten), da eine Scheibenbremse bedingt durch den großen Hebel der 26" Räder kein sicheres Blockieren des Hinterrades zu lässt.
Anders als beim Freeride/Enduro sind deshalb Magura HS33 der Standard für 26" Bikes (manche schwören auf V-Brakes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlbgrider (19. Dezember 2011)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Erst mal die Frage: 20" oder 26"?
> 
> Beim 26" werden dir wohl die meisten zur Felgenbremse raten (zumindest hinten), da eine Scheibenbremse bedingt durch den großen Hebel der 26" Räder kein sicheres Blockieren des Hinterrades zu lässt.
> Anders als beim Freeride/Enduro sind deshalb Magura HS33 der Standard für 26" Bikes (manche schwören auf V-Brakes)


 
Erst mal danke für die Antwort!

Ich würde mir am liebsten ein 20" kaufen, wie sieht es dort aus mit den Bremsen? Sind dort Scheibenbremsen notwendig?


----------



## MatzeD (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey  
Also ich fahre selber scheibe vorne und magura HS33 hinten.Und um es auf den punkt zu bringen: NICHT ZUFRIEDEN. Ich empfehle auf jedenfall ne scheibe, weil sie einfach besser handzuhaben ist mit einstellen,warten usw..Die HS33 packt zwar schon ganz in ordnung, aber entlüften, rad einstellen und Reifenwechsel ist mit ner scheibe einfach viel einfacher.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Dezember 2011)

Kenne dein Buget nicht, aber Inder Regel sind Full Disc Bikes recht teuer. Sind aber sehr schön funktionierend am 20". Ich würde keins mehr mit HS33 fahren. Bin sehr überzeugt. 
Vorteile sind:
-leicht einstellbar
-große Auswahl an Bremsen
-sehr wenig Pflege nötig
-nicht Felgen abhängig (8ter, höhenschläge)

Kannst mir eine PN schicken. Habe mein 20" Bike mit Scheiben aufgelöst und hab noch einiges an Teilen.


----------



## Onze80 (19. Dezember 2011)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Ich würde mir am liebsten ein 20" kaufen, wie sieht es dort aus mit den Bremsen? Sind dort Scheibenbremsen notwendig?



Kann so viel sagen, dass ich vor kurzem wieder mit Trial angefangen hab. Früher mit HS33 an nem 20" sowie 26" gefahren... funktioniert auch, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das etwas wartungsintensiver:
Beläge perfekt einstellen, regelmäßig Felge flexen... Rad häufiger nachzentrieren damit nix schleift...
Wenn man ne perfekt funktionierende HS33 haben will, sind wohl auch Beläge mit Alu-Backings sowie ein guter Brakebooster erste Wahl -> Preisvorteil relativiert sich schnell

Vor kurzem mit nem 20" und Full Disc (Hope Trial) wieder angefangen und finds bisher einfach geil... einmal eingestellt, paar mal nen Hang runter zum einbremsen und seitdem keine Probleme! Kein Durchrutschen bisher!

Preisgünstige Alternative zur Hope sind wohl vor allem die Echo Disc und evtl die mechanische Avid... gibt sicher noch andere Bremsen, die funktionieren... vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen heißen Tip


----------



## vlbgrider (19. Dezember 2011)

danke nochmals für die Antworten!

im Moment sieht es aus als ob ich mir ein Full Disc kaufen werde  ich sehe, die Vorteile der Scheibenbremse überwiegen 

Was nimmt man beim Trail fahren denn eigentlich für Scheibengrößen und was kostet so eine Bremse ca.?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Dezember 2011)

Normal 160 mm langen. 
Kosten je nach Bremse zwischen 80-300 Euro das Stück.


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Dezember 2011)

1. trial und nicht trail
2. wenn scheibe dann die hope


----------



## MatzeD (19. Dezember 2011)

Scheibe ist ab 160 bis 180mm optimal. Und zum Thema : wenn scheibe, dann hope! Schwachsinn. es gibt auch noch sehr gute andere Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich revidiere meinen Schwachsinn: Wenn hinten Scheibe, dann hope. Es ist m.W. die einzigste speziell fÃ¼r Trial konzipierte Scheibenbremse. Und auf WettkÃ¤mpfen etc. sieht man schon sehr gute Performance ... andere Scheibenbremsen habe ich auch bei niemanden wahrgenommen. Entweder ahmt man den Profis nach oder man hat seine Erfahrung gesammelt: Nicht ausreichende Performance bzw. anfÃ¤lliges Material. Gerne kann man mich da auch eines besseren belehren.

Scheibe lÃ¤sst sich besser bzw. Ã¼berhaupt dosieren. Ich fuhr auch 3 Jahre am Vorderrad Scheibe (Magura Marta), hatte da aber Probleme mit undichten Hebeln. Seit 2008 fahre ich wieder vorne und hinten HS 33, weil:
1. Gewicht. (ob es mittlerweile nicht auch leichteres Scheibenbrems-Setup gibt mÃ¼sste man prÃ¼fen ...
2. ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit (mit dem richtigen Setup)
3. Preis: fÃ¼r 80â¬ hast Du bei eBay ein gebrauchtes Set. (Schellen und Brakebooster nochmals 40â¬, halten aber ewig ; KlÃ¶tze 20â¬)
4. Auch beim 20" ist in Post#2 angesprochener Hebel zu spÃ¼ren. Die HS 33 macht einfach zu (siehe 2.)
5. ich bin so einigermaÃen mit der Technik vertraut.
6. Ich hÃ¶re wenn ich bremse - und jeder andere auch.

Weiterhin spricht nix gegen ein zentriertes Hinterrad, auch bei Scheibe. EntlÃ¼ften macht nie SpaÃ. Wer nicht so oft flexen mag kann sich (im trockenen) auch einige Wochen mit Bitumen helfen. Wer den Reifen wechseln will lÃ¤sst sowieso die Luft raus und muss nix an der Bremse verÃ¤ndern.

Scheibe ist meines Erachtens nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig "the next big thing". Es lassen sich mit beiden Systemen gute Ergebnisse erzielen.


Nach 3 Meinungen kann man sich kein abschlieÃendes Urteil erlauben. Zuvor lieÃe sich erstmal die Suchfunktion bedienen. Dort z.B. "Hope Mono Trial" eingegeben bringt schon mal ein halbstÃ¼ndiges LesevergnÃ¼gen ...
AnschlieÃend sollten im Idealfall sÃ¤mtliche RÃ¤der ausprobiert werden. Das Bremssystem ist ja nur einer von vielen Aspekten. Mit einem "ins blaue" selbst zusammengestellten Rad ohne Vorahnung wird man warscheinlich nicht glÃ¼cklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeD (20. Dezember 2011)

Richtig


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin da sicher etwas voreingenommen, aber bei Magura ist auch einiges an gutem Material zu finden. Zum Bleistift: Louise, Marta (ab 2009) und die aktuellen MTs. Für richtig wenig Geld bist du mit ner Louise dabei. Einmal vernünftig einbremsen und du hast Ruhe!


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Dezember 2011)

Und zum Thema Bremsscheiben: lieber ordentlich fleischig als irgendwelche Leichtbau Gurkenhobel mit Riesenlöchern. Meine jüngsten Erfahrungen bestätigen das!


----------



## Sherco (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm marta und Louise reichen am HR einfach nicht von der Bremsleistung, die sind einfach nicht 100% dicht. Vorne sind beide allerdings sehr gut fahrbar.
Die MT8 konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## Machiavelli (20. Dezember 2011)

Kommt halt immer auch drauf an, was man fährt. Für reines trialen ist sicher die HS33 bei 26 Zoll hinten noch eine Spur besser.

Wenn man aber eher moderat trialt, sprich nicht aus rießen Höhen in die Bremse springt, ein eher vielseitiges Bike hat, mit dem man auch mal ins Gelände möchte und sowas wie Dosierbarkeit hinten für Wheelies und Manuals braucht, dann sind Scheibenbremsen auch bei 26 Zoll hinten deutlich angenehmer.

Fahre momentan hinten die Marta mit Storm SL Scheibe und habe bei 26 Zoll keinerlei Probleme mit durchrutschen. Man muss sich ja nur vor Augen führen, dass jemand wie MacAscill bei 24 Zoll und den riesen Dingern, die der gerne mal springt, hinten auch Scheibe fährt. Gleiches gilt für Chris Akkrig.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Dezember 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja nur vor Augen führen, dass jemand wie MacAscill bei 24 Zoll und den riesen Dingern, die der gerne mal springt, hinten auch Scheibe fährt. Gleiches gilt für Chris Akkrig.



Man muss sich aber auch vor Augen halten, dass deren Räder und insbesondere deren Bremsen immer gut gewartet sind.. Eine ausfallende Bremse hinten ist aber so oder so unangenehm..
Hat denn einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Saint am Trial-rad? 
Die soll ja von der Performance und vom P/L Verhältnis momentan das beste sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber auch vor Augen halten, dass deren RÃ¤der und insbesondere deren Bremsen immer gut gewartet sind.. Eine ausfallende Bremse hinten ist aber so oder so unangenehm..
> Hat denn einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Saint am Trial-rad?
> Die soll ja von der Performance und vom P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis momentan das beste sein!




Bin momentan fast mit dem gleichen Setup unterwegs wie der Chef Danny auch, d.h. bis auf die Bremse selbst.
Habe momentan die neue Hope Tech mit 180mm vorne und hinten und kann prinzipiell nicht klagen. Zumal ich parallel dazu am Element mit einer Ultimate V-Brake/Booster/Phatpads den direkten Vergleich habe.
Es hat etwas gedauert, bis die Bremsen eingefahren waren, doch mittlerweile hat sie ihre volle Leistung und mit der komme ich eig. in allen Bereichen sehr gut aus. normales Trialen hat die Bremse hinten bisher nur selten an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Im Streetbereich ist sie natÃ¼rlich mehr als genial! Will sie nichtmehr missen und das obwohl ich Ã¼berzeugter Felgenbremser war und eig. noch bin 

Je nach dem was passiert oder kaputtgeht, habe ich eventuell bald auch die MÃ¶glichkeit, die Saint an meinem Rad zu testen. Hier stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob 203mm und 4 Kolben es wert sind. Zumal ich mit der jetzigen Leistung der Hope mit 180mm sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## duro e (20. Dezember 2011)

kommen ja kuriose meinungen zusammen , ums auf den punkt zu bringen , da ich mittlerweile echt alles gefahren habe an bremsen.

am 20er ist hinten hs33 nicht verkehrt , mit dem richtigen rahmen , bzw generell richtigem setup kann man da mächtig was böses erschaffen. jedoch geht das auch ins geld.

full disc fahre ich aktuell , vorteil ganz klar , dosierbarkeit , rad ist komplett geräuschfrei und sie packen perfekt zu . '
nun aber der nachteil , die hope kostet erstmal nen heiden geld , dann ist die scheibe schnell kaputt wenn man mal nicht drauf achtet bzw ne abgerissene leitung kostet sicher mehr als bei einer magura . nachteil auch das richtige einstellen , entweder erwischt man ne gute bremse die immer top ist . oder direkt ein sorgenkind das nur stress macht._
gut meine funktionieren einwandfrei , aber tendenziell spricht nichts gegen hs33 hinten.

der vorteil ist klar , das die hs33 weniger anfällig ist meiner meinung , einmal richtig eingestellt läuft sie und murren. es gibt keine scheibe die sich verbiegen kann , und nen 8ter im hinterrad ist auch kein thema , weiß ja nicht wie nah ihr die beläge so fahrt . aber ich hatte nie schleifprobleme . und was das flexen angeht , macht man es ordentlich und meidet unnötiges schleifen lassen der bremse , so genügt es bei aktiven fahren das hinterrad beispielsweise nach 2 monaten zu flexen.

je nach budget würd ich halt sagen hinten hs33 , vorn ne disc . bb7 ist sehr gut , hope besser , aber viel teurer .

full disc kostet generell mehr , aber klar , leise , dosierbar und man kämpft nicht mit nem verschlammten hinterrad ( thema flexung / verdreckt).

letzendlich ist es deine entscheidung und besser wäre es du testest mal ein paar räder , mit unterschiedlichen setups . denn jeder hier im forum empfindet eine gute bremse anders , wo manche meinten ihr rad hat eine super bremse , hab ich mir den arsch abgelacht. also lieber auf erfahrung bauen


----------



## vlbgrider (20. Dezember 2011)

Am liebsten würde ich mir nun ein full-disc kaufen, die Vorteile von Discs liegen ja auf der Hand  aber da ich zum Anfangen sicher nicht sofort das beste kaufen muss, wäre es auch keine schlechte alternative mit der hs33 hinten zu probieren. vielleicht bin ich da vom freeriden ein wenig scheibenbremsen verwöhnt 
und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der louise bremse aus? taugt die was mit 160mm?

und wegen der saint: gibt es die extra für trial bikes?
auf meinem freerider fahre ich mit der saint herum


----------



## duro e (20. Dezember 2011)

saint ist halt ne mtb bremse auf dh und fr ausgelegt . scheibe war ich auch gewöhnt damals vom dirt und downhill . jedoch liegt da das augenmerkt eher auf die bissigkeit der bremse bzw die dauerbelastung bei langen bremsen. deshalb auch die grossen scheiben , um einen längeren hebel und bessere kühlung zu haben. 
beim trial sieht die sache eigentlich ganz anders aus , die bremse ist eher darauf ausgelegt am endpunkt maximale kraft auszuüben auf die scheibe , das diese nicht durchrutscht.  wärmeentwicklung und bissigkeit ist nebensache , deshalb werden auch nur 160mm scheiben gefahren , da alles andere unnötig wäre.

aber denke das als anfänger dann eine hs33 besser ist , da diese robuster ist für einen anfänger der ab und an mal was vermaselt und an ner mauer abrutscht . da geht ne disc zu schnell kaputt -


----------



## vlbgrider (20. Dezember 2011)

also fix ist jetzt mal dass ich hinten eine hs33 einbauen werde, und vorne bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Die Hope ist für mich zu teuer und ich glaube auch dass man mit anderen Bremsen auch klarkommt.
die bb7 von avid finde ich im moment sehr gut, wie viel kostet denn die bremse? also mit bremshebel, bremsscheibe, bremsbacken, seilzügen usw.?
und bei der magura hs33 wie viel kostet die ca. auch mit bremshebel, scheibe und backen und seilzüge?


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Dezember 2011)

Magura - scheibe, seilzüge, hä?  ... billiger.de

gegenfrage: welchen Rahmen planst Du denn zu verwenden? Und welche Laufräder?


----------



## Sherco (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Hs33 ist eine Felgenbremse nur um das nochmal hervorzuheben.Darüber hinaus ist es eine hydraulische Bremse, d.h ohne Seilzüge.
Der preis lässt sich wohl selbst recherchieren


----------



## ingoingo (21. Dezember 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Hmm marta und Louise reichen am HR einfach nicht von der Bremsleistung, die sind einfach nicht 100% dicht. Vorne sind beide allerdings sehr gut fahrbar.
> Die MT8 konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.



Dass die beiden Bremsen nicht reichen lass ich mal außen vor, aber warum sollen die nicht dicht sein ?!


----------



## duro e (21. Dezember 2011)

warum seit ihr bei den ganzen bremssystemen immer so skeptisch bzw verunsichert leute ,
manchmal frag ich mich echt ob ihr nur mit so rollenden / klappernden schrotthaufen fahrt wo nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Dezember 2011)

Im Full Disc Bike Bracht es wirklich nicht unbedingt eine Hope. Bin am Anfang auch mit der Avid Juicy 7 (auf 180mm) klar gekommen. 
Nur weil sie ,,Hope Trial" heißt, ist sie nicht das Beste.
Selbst mit einem nicht so riesigen Buget, sollte ein Full Disc drin sein. Später jedoch umrüsten geht richtig ins Geld. 

Über Geschmack lässt sich aber nicht streiten. Fahr was auch immer dir beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. Dezember 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> ... liegt da das augenmerkt eher auf die bissigkeit der bremse bzw die dauerbelastung bei langen bremsen. deshalb auch die grossen scheiben , um einen längeren hebel und bessere kühlung zu haben.
> beim trial sieht die sache eigentlich ganz anders aus , die bremse ist eher darauf ausgelegt am endpunkt maximale kraft auszuüben auf die scheibe , das diese nicht durchrutscht.  wärmeentwicklung und bissigkeit ist nebensache , deshalb werden auch nur 160mm scheiben gefahren , da alles andere unnötig wäre....



Also ich will ne bissige Bremse beim Trial und kenn auch nur Leute die 180mm fahren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Dezember 2011)

Mal um ein Beispiel aufzulisten. Hab mir damals sofort die Hope X2 Pro gekauft. Ist die absolute CC Bremse. 
Die Bremskraft hat aber auch gereicht. Hier und da mal am Limit... Das eine mal hat es sie zerrissen. Am Sattel ist der Schlauch "abgeplatzt". 
Will sagen, dass 160 mm reichen. 180 mm Scheiben strapazieren den Rahmen sicherlich ein wenig mehr, bei zuviel unnötiger Reserve.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn, dann sollten die 160er scheiben ungünstiger sein was krafteinleitung in den rahmen angeht...


----------



## duro e (21. Dezember 2011)

würd mich aber wundern , bei der größeren scheibe wirkt doch viel mehr kraft . der hebel ist doch so gesehen viel größer . in dem fall der bremssattel , deswegen glaub ich nicht , das der krafteinfluss auf den rahmen bei ner 180er scheibe geringer ist als bei einer 160er.
wie oft erlebt man es , das rahmen bei einer 180mm scheibe auf dauer in die knie gehen . das ist genau wie bei einer federgabel , die nur bis 180mm zugelassen ist , und man fährt eine 203er scheibe. die geht mit der zeit auch in die knie. kommt aber auch an welchen rahmen man hat , würd aber bei meinem aurem sicher keine 180er fahren , da die aufnahme dafür zu filigran ist .


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2011)

Würdest du denn sagen, dass an einer Felgenbremse noch mehr Kraft wirkt als an einer Bremsscheibe?


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Dezember 2011)

man nehme folgenden Satz aus Post #29:
_180 mm Scheiben strapazieren den Rahmen sicherlich ein wenig mehr_
übersetze ihn ins suahelische:
_180 mm rekodi ya shaka aina hii zaidi kidogo_
und übersetze ihn zurück ins deutsche:
_180 mm Scheiben strapazieren den Rahmen sicherlich stärker_

klingelt´s Glöckchen?


----------



## duro e (21. Dezember 2011)

würde tendenziel sagen die kraft bei der felgenbremse ist auch enorm die auf den rahmen wirkt , diese wird aber besser verteilt. weil : 1.rahmen wird nicht einseitig belastet , 2. die felgenbremsaufnahme sitzt weit am anfang der rahmenrohre in der nähe der ,,sitzstrebe" , dadurch ist der hebelarm nicht so groß. außerdem kann die entstehende kraft über  mehrere punkte verteilt werden.
bei ner disc siehts anders aus , der hebelarm ist nur einseitig , und die auftretende kraft , wirkt direkt vor der hinterrad achse an den rahmen rohren , sprich kurz vor / unter der bremsaufnahme , deshalb reißen die bremsaufnahmen auch durchaus mal ab .
hier mal ein beispielbild was ich meine 





entgegen wirkend sind beim trial halt nur verstrebungen und das die kompletten ausfallenden und beinhaltende disc ausnahmen meißt komplett cnc gefertigt werden.
aber das risiko das der rahmen mal bricht an der disc aufnahme , ist wohl höher als bei einer felgenbremse.

die unterschiede merkt man aber klar , bzw man kann es sich von der hand ablesen das bei disc mehr kräfte entstehen , weil ich bin noch nie ein full disc rad gefahren , wo das hinterrad bzw der rahmen richtig steif waren , das die bremse einseitig arbeitet strapaziert die rahmen aufs äußerste . bei felgenbremse ist das eher nicht der fall.


aber nun bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen problem , das jemand gern beraten werden möchte , und nicht zugetextet werden will von irgendwelchen recht unnötigen diskussionen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ein Anfänger will hier Hilfe haben wegen einer Bremse,ich kapiere die ganzen Diskussionen nicht ganz,war jetzt fast bei jedem World-Cup,DM usw.dabei und habe noch nie einen gesehen der eine Avid fährt,oder sonst irgendeine Seilzugbremse.Ist halt so das Hope-Scheibenbremse,Echo und Magura Felgenbremsen der Standard ist,ob es gut ist oder nicht,denke die Pros wissen was läuft.Einziges Problem ist das die neuen HS11 oder 33 Hebel absoluter Schrott sind,ca.6 Hebel dieses Jahr immer undicht,muss auch dazu sagen das alle anstandslos getauscht wurden.Wir sind jetzt au fdie Echo umgestiegen und die halten.
Gruss Peter


----------



## ingoingo (22. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: je größer die Scheibe desto kleiner die Kraft die auf den Rahmen wirkt.

Leute wenn ihr euch net sicher seit. Dann schreibt halt besser mal nichts als irgend einen Quatsch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Dezember 2011)

,,je größer die Scheibe desto kleiner die Kraft die auf den Rahmen wirkt."

Dass hätt ich gerne erklärt, danke.


----------



## ingoingo (22. Dezember 2011)

Drehmoment: M = F · r , also F=M/r

gehen wir von einem fixen Drehmoment aus zb. 100Nm

haben wir bei einer 180er Scheibe: F=100Nm/0,09m=1,11kN
haben wir bei einer 160er Scheibe: F=100Nm/0,08m=*1,25kN*

Ingo


----------



## Stratowski (22. Dezember 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Drehmoment: M = F · r , also F=M/r
> 
> gehen wir von einem fixen Drehmoment aus zb. 100Nm
> 
> ...



So einfach ist das leider nicht. Das Problem ist nicht die Kraft, sondern das Biegemoment auf den Sattelhalter am Rahmen. Das steigt mit der Scheibengröße auch wenn die Kraft sinkt.
Die Hersteller müssten einen Adapter direkt für große Scheibengrößen am Rahmen vorsehen.


----------



## ingoingo (22. Dezember 2011)

Stratowski schrieb:


> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Das Problem ist nicht die Kraft, sondern das Biegemoment auf den Sattelhalter am Rahmen. Das steigt mit der Scheibengröße auch wenn die Kraft sinkt.
> Die Hersteller müssten einen Adapter direkt für große Scheibengrößen am Rahmen vorsehen.



Klar, hier ging es allerdings um die Kraft und nicht um die Ableitung der entstehenden Kräft. Und diese ist einfach höher um so kleiner die Scheibe ist.
Natürlich steigt mit größerer Scheibe auch die Länge des Hebelarms am Rahmen. Und dort muss halt eine gute Abstützung gewährleistet sein.


----------



## Stratowski (22. Dezember 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Klar, hier ging es allerdings um die Kraft und  nicht um die Ableitung der entstehenden Kräft. Und diese ist einfach  höher um so kleiner die Scheibe ist.
> Natürlich steigt mit größerer Scheibe auch die Länge des Hebelarms am  Rahmen. Und dort muss halt eine gute Abstützung gewährleistet  sein.



Ich denke es ging darum wann ein Rahmen höher belastet wird, auch wenn von Kraft auf Rahmen o.Ä. geschrieben wird.


----------



## ingoingo (22. Dezember 2011)

Def: Als Belastung â kurz: Last â werden alle Ã¤uÃeren KrÃ¤fte bezeichnet, die auf ein Bauteil wirken.

Was du meinst ist die Festigkeit des Rahmens an versch. Punkten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. Dezember 2011)

richtig , es ging um die entgültige last , die auf den rahmen wirkt , ob als kraft oder biegemoment ist wohl egal wie es ausgedrückt wurde . aus der diskussion ist es wohl klar abzuleiten . fakt ist einfach , das das biegemoment auf die aufnahme und somit die entstehende belastung auf den rahmen bei 180mm größer sind als bei 160mm.

wären die 180mm scheiben auch so viel besser , und die kräfte so super gering etc , würd sie jeder trialer verbauen bzw jeder hersteller , aber die 160 reicht halt super aus ohne murren und wenn man mal die wechselbelastung sieht , damit meine ich einmal die druck sowie zugbelastung auf den rahmen / die bremsaufnahme. weil die bremse arbeitet ja nicht nur nach vorn


----------



## Stratowski (22. Dezember 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Def: Als Belastung â kurz: Last â werden alle Ã¤uÃeren KrÃ¤fte bezeichnet, die auf ein Bauteil wirken.
> 
> Was du meinst ist die Festigkeit des Rahmens an versch. Punkten.



Nein, ich meinte (wie auch geschrieben) die Belastung durch das Biegemoment. Im Maschinenbau spricht man bei Belastung Ã¼blicherweise von KrÃ¤ften und Momenten (habe hier auch eine Nicht-Wiki-Definition des Begriffs).


----------



## vlbgrider (22. Dezember 2011)

vorher im thread wurde erwähnt, dass die hs33 eine hydraulische Bremse ist, ich dachte die ist mit Seilzügen?
und die bb7 ist mit Seilzügen oder wie?


----------



## inspired800 (22. Dezember 2011)

hier mal ein video von mir, bin totaler hope fan!
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?feature=mhee&v=pR2Ew1yQHp0


----------



## Onze80 (23. Dezember 2011)

Um mal Klarheit zu schaffen:

Magura HS 33 (hydraulische Felgenbremse): http://www.supercycles.co.uk/ebay/tensile_booster/tensile-booster-3.jpg

Avid BB7 (mechanische Scheibenbremse): http://www.bike24.de/images/products/p049971.jpg

Hope Mono Trial (hydraulische Scheibenbremse): http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...ono-Trial-07-Scheibenbremse-hinten-160mm.html

... Preise lassen sich recht einfach über sogenanntes "googlen" herausfinden


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Dezember 2011)

Ist das neu, dieses "googlen"??? Wo kann man das kaufen und was kostet das?


----------



## coaster (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Hope gibt es schon für 169 Euro.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Dezember 2011)

Um hier vielleicht für die Anfänger etwas Klarheit zu schaffen:

Früher waren hydraulische HS33 der Standard. Leider hatte diese Bremse den Nachteil, dass sie öfter undicht wurde. Die Reparatur war immer aufwändig und Wartezeit auf neue Teile verbunden.

Daraus entwickelte sich der Subtrend zu V-Brakes, die allerdings bei vergleichbarer Leistung nicht weniger teuer sind.

Als die Scheibenbremsen zumindest am Vorderrad zum Trend wurden, blieben die Lager hydraulisch vs. Seilzug bestehen. Hydraulische Systeme wie Hope oder Saint sind der Avid BB7 durchaus überlegen, haben jedoch einen wesentlich höheren Preis (und nach wie vor das inzwischen kleinere Risiko der aufwändigeren Reparatur). 

Ich kenne jedoch genug Leute, die eine BB7 am VR fahren und sogar ein 20" mit fulldisc BB7 und wir alle sind sehr zufrieden damit ohne unser Eigenheim verpfänden zu müssen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Dezember 2011)

Klingt ja so als müsste man tausende von Euro für den Sport hinblättern...
Fahrt Brakeless.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Dezember 2011)

nochmal was zur angeblichen aufwendigen reperatur bei hs33 usw. habe seit ich trial/mtb fahre hs33 am rad verbaut, bisher habe ich noch keine einzige hs33 tauschen müssen, weil die übermässig undicht geworden ist. von abgerissenen leitungen mal abgesehen. die "reperatur" ist meines erachtens auch n klacks, und von wartezeiten kann auch keine rede sein(trialmarkt liefert innerhalb von 2/3 tagen). 
achso, ich fahre seit ca. 95 magura...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (23. Dezember 2011)

In meinem Freundekreis wurden innerhalb eines halben Jahres 5  der neuen Magura Hs 33 und Hs 11 umgetauscht, bzw warten wir noch auf eine. Allerdings bei Magura nicht bei Jan. Nach 4 Wochen hatte ich dort angerufen und sie hatten sie noch nicht einmal in die Hand genommen um daran zu arbeiten. 
Habe mir nun eine Hope bestellt. Bin mal gespannt. Kann ich da auch den Druckpunkt einstellen? Oder nur die Hebelweite zum Lenker? Kann da was passieren, wenn ich das Rad ausbaue und ich aus Versehen den Hebel drücke?


----------



## duro e (23. Dezember 2011)

hatte auch bei ausgebautem rad die hope betätigt ausversehen , hab die kolben zurückgedrückt , 3-4mal gezogen danach wo scheibe wieder drin war und alles ganz wie vorher. druckpunkt einstellen geht bei der 07er mono trial nicht , nur die hebelweite . die druckpunkte sind aber meißt sehr gut , also bei mir zu mindest sind sie sehr knackig


----------



## coaster (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Infos...


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

Einen zauberhaften guten Abend,

mein Rad ist da und fahre in der Wohnung zwischen den Kindern und dem entnervten Frauchen bissl rum und versuche an einem Ort zu verweilen. 
Das Rad hat vorne eine Louise und hinten eine HS33 verbaut. 

Beide quietschen und vibrieren extrem. Vorne konnte ich Abhilfe schaffen, mein Rush hat die gleichen Bremsen und ich habe einfach die gebrauchten Beläge mit Kupferpaste auf der Belagrückseite eingebaut. Hinten schwingts und quietschts zum in die Kiste springen. Bin kurz davor, vom Fernabsatzgesetz Gebrauch zu machen und die Kiste zurück zu schicken.

Was läuft falsch an der HS33? Fahrrad ist neu. 

2. Punkt: wie darf man das "Flexen" verstehen? So wie es sich liest? Geht ja auch nicht allzu oft, oder?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Auch einen guten Abend,
unter dem Flexen versteht man das Anschleifen der Felgenränder mit einem Winkelschleifer(Flex).Dies wird gemacht um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen,und führt auch meist zu einem extremen Quietschen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke

Soll heißen, hier ist nichts falsch sondern ich verderbe dem Rest der Familie die Weihnachtsstimmung  und -Lieder mit Methode?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau,ist ja auch nicht für die Wohnung gedacht,und deine Beläge von der Scheibenbremse müssten halt eingebremst werden
Was sind bei der HS33 für Beläge drauf.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich müßte jetzt das Zerlegen anfangen, es sind milchig transparente Beläge auf einer schwarzen Trägerplatte. Identifizierbar?
Wohnung ist Notlösung, Tenne ist noch nicht präpariert und draußen hat´s jede Menge Schnee. Und dunkel ist´s auch.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

solche

http://www.trialmarkt.de/popup_image.php/pID/203/imgID/0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

die da

kann man nicht so gut erkennen, aber sie haben zwei Schlitze


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

sorry, drei Schlitze, Mathe war nie meine Stärke


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Kann so leider nichts dazu sagen,sieht man zu wenig,werden aber wahrscheinlich keine besonderen Beläge sei.Fahr einfach damit und wenn sie runter sind kannst dir ja gute Beläge,wie z.Bsp.Coust-Pads,TryAll usw.kaufen.
Ist das Rad neu?


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

Jawohl. Ich will über den Winter mein Fahrkönnen verbessern. In Singletrails komme ich mir manchmal vor wie ein Passagier. Ich will die Luft nach oben etwas ausdünnen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein Rad ist das,Singletrails?


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

ein Fourplay. Für die Singletrails hab ich ein Specialized. Es soll nie am Material scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ah OK,dann passt ja alles


----------



## Hans-Wurst (23. Dezember 2011)

... bis auf die nervige Hinterradbremse..

Werde das Ding mal einfahren...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

manche legen Wert aufs Quietschen,wichtig ist das sie ordentlich blockiert.Einfahren würde ich an der HS33 nichts,da machst ja nur die Flexung weg.


----------



## Sherco (24. Dezember 2011)

Eine HS33 funktioniert oft dann am besten,wenn sie am lautesten ist.
Die Beläge sind Standard magura Beläge,die würde ich möglichst schnell tauschen!


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Dezember 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Die Beläge sind Standard magura Beläge,die würde ich möglichst schnell tauschen!



das sind plazmatic spanish fly beläge! die sind für bissl streetiges gefahre sicherlich nich verkehrt weil die nich so derbe ziehen wie zb coust pads.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> *Eine HS33 funktioniert oft dann am besten,wenn sie am lautesten ist.*
> Die Beläge sind Standard magura Beläge,die würde ich möglichst schnell tauschen!



kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Eine laute bremse ist vll. bissiger, aber muss nicht zwangsweise besser halten.


@ TE: hast du einen Brake Booster verbaut? Wenn nein, würde ich das mal versuchen. Sorgt oftmals für eine angenehmere Lautstärke. Eigentlich hat eine bremse still zu sein, aber das wird bei einer HS33 wohl eher schwierig. Mit einer Vbrake bekommt man schon eher eine leise Bremse! Aber wir müssen ja jetzt keine V-brake vs. Magura Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, ist ja Weihnachten!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Dezember 2011)

florianwagner schrieb:


> nochmal was zur angeblichen aufwendigen reperatur bei hs33 usw. habe seit ich trial/mtb fahre hs33 am rad verbaut, bisher habe ich noch keine einzige hs33 tauschen müssen, weil die übermässig undicht geworden ist. von abgerissenen leitungen mal abgesehen. die "reperatur" ist meines erachtens auch n klacks, und von wartezeiten kann auch keine rede sein(trialmarkt liefert innerhalb von 2/3 tagen).
> achso, ich fahre seit ca. 95 magura...



Im besten Fall läuft das natürlich so wie von Dir beschrieben, aber dennoch ist selbst dann der Aufwand bei 2-3Tagen Wartezeit + Schlauch präparieren + Entlüften wesentlich höher, als einfach in den nächsten Radshop zu gehen und einen neuen Bowdenzug in ca. 1 Minute einzuziehen.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (24. Dezember 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Eine HS33 funktioniert oft dann am besten,wenn sie am lautesten ist.
> Die Beläge sind Standard magura Beläge,die würde ich möglichst schnell tauschen!




Gegen was?

Nochmal Thema Flexen: 
Macht Ihr das tatsächlich mit einer stinknormalen Flex? Ohne Erfahrung zu haben würde ich sagen, dass man das händisch nicht so hinbekommt, dass es wirklich gleichmäßig wird. Hat man da nicht eher Nachteile, wenn die Bremse über den Umfang ungleichmäßig greift?


----------



## echo trailer (24. Dezember 2011)

nächste HS11 2011 ist am Griff undicht und sifft wie sau 

wird dann bald weg geschickt  bin ja gespannt ist jetzt fast genau 5 monate alt


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mir vor kurzem auch die aktuelle mal dran gebaut. mal sehen ob ich sie auch kaputt bekomme, dann schau ich mir mal das malheur an. ich muss ja schließlich draus lernen, damit die nächste besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (24. Dezember 2011)

Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn du die alten Modelle fährst, weil deine aktuellen Modelle angeblich nichts taugen


----------



## coaster (24. Dezember 2011)

Einfach an einer alten Felge mal ausprobieren, Winkel verändern und du wirst sehen ist total easy.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Dezember 2011)

Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Gegen was?
> 
> Nochmal Thema Flexen:
> Macht Ihr das tatsächlich mit einer stinknormalen Flex? Ohne Erfahrung zu haben würde ich sagen, dass man das händisch nicht so hinbekommt, dass es wirklich gleichmäßig wird. Hat man da nicht eher Nachteile, wenn die Bremse über den Umfang ungleichmäßig greift?



Man bekommt das schon einigermaßen gleichmäßig hin. Eine unterschiedliche Bremswirkung durch ungleichmäßiges Flexen habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## coaster (25. Dezember 2011)

Mit der Schruppscheibe geht es finde ich besser.


----------



## Sherco (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich selber benutze eine dünne Stahltrennscheibe, oder eine Dünne Steintrennscheibe.Bei Hoffmans geht man das ganze wohl mit Alu-trennscheiben an, die man aber eher selten in einem Baumarkt findet.


----------



## duro e (26. Dezember 2011)

krieg mit jeder scheibe eig ne perfekte flexung hin die 2 monate gehalten hat bei mir im schnitt . wichtig ist nur der winkel und wie man die flex führt. so dinge wie reifen nicht demontieren kommen hinzu  , letzendlich muss man es probieren bis man das optimum gefunden hat-


----------



## Eisbein (26. Dezember 2011)

richtig gute edelstahl trennscheibe. z.b.: Hilti 1-1,5mm war immer meine erste wahl. 

Mit einer schrubbscheibe trägt man in der regel mehr material ab...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich habe mir vor kurzem auch die aktuelle mal dran gebaut. mal sehen ob ich sie auch kaputt bekomme, dann schau ich mir mal das malheur an. ich muss ja schließlich draus lernen, damit die nächste besser wird



und die Deppen machen derweilen Tests,im Ernst waren bis dato sehr zufrieden,bis dieser neue Geiz is Geil Bremsgriff rauskam.So kann man sich einen guten Namen auch ruinieren.Keinen Bock mehr jede Woche einen Hebel zu tauschen.Das wars mit Magura


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Dezember 2011)

Was waren die BeWe Gründe zum neuen Modell zuwechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2011)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> und die Deppen machen derweilen Tests,im Ernst waren bis dato sehr zufrieden,bis dieser neue Geiz is Geil Bremsgriff rauskam.So kann man sich einen guten Namen auch ruinieren.Keinen Bock mehr jede Woche einen Hebel zu tauschen.Das wars mit Magura



Also das muss ich etwas in die richtige RIchtung drehen. Es war weniger der Kostenpunkt der für den Umschwung auf Kunststoff sorgte, sondern vielmehr die Technologie Kunststoff derart präzise und solide zu verarbeiten. Jetzt wirst du dir sicherlich denken das "solide" nicht ganz der richtige Ausdruck ist bei euren Problemen. Da hast du recht. Nur muss ich in diesem Zusammenhang ganz klar nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die HS eigentlich keine Trialfreigabe hat, sondern eine City/Trekking Bremse ist. 

Klingt zwar doof, aber irgendwo ist es leider so. Uns ist bewusst (besonders mir), dass schon seit jeher die HS auch im Trial bewegt werden, aber es gibt keine Norm oder Grenzwerte für diesen Sport, nach denen man die Bremse auslegen kann/muss. Unsere Werknorm ist schon echt mächtig und verlangt sehr viel von unseren Bremsen und fast alle Mitbewerber (bezogen auf Scheibenbremse) genügen dieser Norm nicht!!!

Ich werde natürlich versuchen dahingehend mein Augenmerk zu legen, dass das Teil stabil wird, nur komme auch ich in die Misere nicht genau zu wissen, wie ich die auftretenden Kräfte definieren soll. Frei ins Blaue geht nicht. Eigentlich müsste man ein Messrad haben und einige Pros mal damit fahren lassen. Das kostet aber Zeit und Geld für einen Absatzmarkt, der eher nebenbei abfällt. Wir verkaufen der maße viele HS, dass die paar Trialfahrer echt nicht auffallen! Und nicht jeder fährt die Bremse und hat Probleme damit.

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn ich die Teile bekommen könnte, aber das ist auch nicht so einfach, weil ich nicht weiß wie der Service das alles zu ordnet oder wer für gesponsorte Sachen und so zuständig ist.

Falls es mir möglich wird, bleibe ich am Ball. Das Bauprinzip der HS ist eben genau dann anfällig, wenn sie nicht so justiert ist, wie es die Konstruktion benötigt. Zum Beispiel können sehr kurze aber auch zu lange Leerwege zu Querkräften am Kolben führen. Ob das aber nun eine Ursache für eure Schäden ist weiß ich mal wieder nicht, weil ich die Teile nicht habe.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

Beweggründe aufs neue Modell zu wechseln ist ganz einfach,neue Räder die mit neuen HS33/HS11 ausgerüstet sind.Wie HST-Trialer schreibt haben die eigentlich keine Freigabe für Trial,was mich sehr wundert,denn alle Trialer sind fast vom Laden weg mit Magura ausgestattet,was Felgenbremsen angeht.
Die Dinger halten teilweise wirklich nur 1 Woche,wie soll das dann bei einem Trekkingrad halten,darf die Oma nur die Rücktrittbremse benützen.Hab mal bei einer defekten den Kolben rausgezogen,das ist ein Witz,ein Plastikkolbenmit einem Oring in einer Kunstofflauffläche,hatte ja nix gesagt wenn sie zumindest eine Buchse aus Alu oder sonstigem Metall eingefügt hätten.Dann noch diese Schrauben die eher an Holzschrauben erinnern,das ist kein Hitech das ist leider nur billiger Schrott,made in Germany.Wie kann man sich nur von so tollen Bremsen wie die Vorgänger HS33 auf so einen Dreck einlassen.
Ist aber kein Vorwurf an dich HST.Das Ding war wahrscheinlich schon produziert bevor du dort angefangen hast zu arbeiten.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nur muss ich in diesem Zusammenhang ganz klar nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die HS eigentlich keine Trialfreigabe hat, sondern eine City/Trekking Bremse ist.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es sogar mal eine Magura Felgenbremse in rot die den Schriftzug "TRIAL" trug. Das muss Anfang der 90er gewesen sein als es auch noch die klobige Version der HS33 als neongelbe Raceline D gab. 

Diese Version der Bremse hat auch echt lange durchgehalten, die Probleme fingen erst mit dem schlankeren Bremsgriffdesign an als die Bremsen Raceline, Tomac und Quicksilver hießen.

Mit jedem eingeschickten, undichten HS33 Hebel neuerer Generation hatten wir Magura damals schriftlich gefragt warum sie die Qualität der "TRIAL" nicht weiterführen. Leider haben jedoch nie eine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## ecols (31. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ... Nur muss ich in diesem Zusammenhang ganz klar nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die HS eigentlich keine Trialfreigabe hat, sondern eine City/Trekking Bremse ist.



Wie passt das denn mit ner "Trials Edition" zusammen? http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydraulic_rim_brakes/magura_hs33_2011_trials_edition/c72p11689.html  Oder mit Magura Halteschellen, die NUR im Trial gefahren werden? Heißt das man will den Marktanteil mitnehmen, aber eben den firmeneigenen Qualitätsanspruch nciht leisten müssen indem man sich mit "unsachgemäßer Benutzung" herausreden kann? Das find ich etwas schizophren.

ICh finde es eigentlich schwach, dass Magura sich anscheinend so wenig um diesen (zugegebenermaßen zahlenmäßig kleinen) presitgeträchtigen Einsatzbereich zu scheren scheint. Ganz ehrlich ist Trial der einzige Einsatzbereich in dem die HS wirklich unangefochten Marktführer ist. Im Trekking Sektor kann man genauso ne billige 160er Scheibe verbauen, und am MTB gibts die HS eh schon quasi nicht mehr.

ICh würde mir von Magura wünschen da etwas mehr auf die spezifischen Anforderungen einzugehen und eben eine Version MIT Trialfreigabe zu bringen. Die muss auch nicht so günstig sein wie die Trekking HS, so lange sie besser ist, wirds eh gekauft. Da dürfte man auch ruhig etwas weniger plastizit im Design und etwas mehr mit Fräserei und Alu arbeiten. Außerdem wäre eine Hebelverstellmöglichkeit ala Hope Tech exorbitant. Ich will das nicht mehr missen! Nen Radialhebel mit derartiger Verstellmöglichkeit aus Alu würde ich SOFORT kaufen!


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mir diese Trial-Version vollkommen neu ist... da im Hause die Probleme eigentlich bekannt sind, weiss ich auch nicht wie es dazu kommen konnte. Sobald ich im neuen Jahr wieder in der Firma bin werde ich dem nachgehen. Die Halteschellen werden aber nicht nur im Trial verwendet. Es sind aber auch nur wenige Exoten die die Teile noch verbauen. Und ohne ins Detail zu gehen kann ich sagen, dass wir bei der HS derartige Absatzzahlen haben, dass Trial bei weitem keinen großen Anteil dran nimmt.

Verstehe aber bitte auch meinen vorherigen Post. Die Bremse ist nur deshalb nicht für Trial freigegeben, weil wir bisher kein Lastprofil haben mit dem wir die Bremse auf dem Prüfstand testen können. Das kann sich aber alles noch ändern... wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und nicht nur das Tablet vor der Nase habe, melde ich mich nochmal detailierter zur ganzen Thematik.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mir diese Trial-Version vollkommen neu ist...



Entwickelt Magura etwa nicht nur in Deutschland?

gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2012)

Nabend.
Ich hab mal eine Frage zu meiner neuen Echo TR Disc:
Nach kurzer Zeit fahren hinterlässt sie einen dunklen schmierfilm auf meiner scheibe(evtl nur abrieb vom belag?). Die Bremse aber ist dicht, und Bremse,Beläge und Scheibe sind quasi nagelneu. Auch nach einigen Versuchen sie einzufahren wird es nicht besser.
Hatte jemand sowas schonmal?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Januar 2012)

Die Bremse ist undicht, hatte meine genau so. Der Kolben wurde getauscht, seitdem sieht es dicht aus, es waren Riefen im Kolben durch die langsam Öl ausgetreten ist.


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2012)

ich bin mir sicher,dass die dicht ist.hab ja schon alles ausgebaut. In der menge,wie der film austritt(scheibe ist natürlich durch das wetter auch nass), wäre zumindest der druckpunkt schon nach vorne verrutscht. Der bleibt aber konstant.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Januar 2012)

War bei mir genau so. Bau die Beläge aus und schau mal ob dort öl ist. Bei meiner habe ich auch kein nennenswertes Wandern des Druckpunkts bemerkt, eventuell ist der effekt temperaturabhängig. Prüf mal ob der Kolbendeckel lose ist (Bremse betätigen und Finger auf den Rand vom Deckel lassen) vielleicht ist das der Grund...


----------



## Sherco (29. Januar 2012)

Beläge hatte ich schon raus gebaut. Die Hinterseite der Beläge war auch nicht ölig. Konnte auch an den Kolben keinen öligen Film ausmachen


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Januar 2012)

> Und ohne ins Detail zu gehen kann ich sagen, dass wir bei der HS derartige Absatzzahlen haben, dass Trial bei weitem keinen großen Anteil dran nimmt.


und wenn man mal ins detail gehen würde hieße das übersetzt "trial geht uns am arsch vorbei"?



> Trial-Version


Lese ich das TartyBikes-Angebot richtig sind hier lediglich andere Klötze und Schellen dabei. 



> Entwickelt Magura etwa nicht nur in Deutschland?


Man definiere "made in germany", sofern magura damit wirbt. Dürfen bei diesem anerkannten(?) Label die Zuliefererfirmen nicht im Ausland sitzen?



> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mir diese Trial-Version vollkommen neu ist...


nicht jeder Mitarbeiter kann immer alles wissen.



> wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und nicht nur das Tablet vor der Nase habe, melde ich mich nochmal detailierter zur ganzen Thematik.


Du musst aber ganz schön viel Vorjahresurlaub haben


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (30. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,
ich fahre die HS 33 seit 96, seit 99 mit den Quicksilver Griffen (sehr gern!!) Bremswirkung hinten: wie Hexe!! Es reicht ein Finger-sogar mit den original roten Belägen (und alles ohne Kreischen)
Vorn: weniger stark, das liegt an der Einbauposition. Gelbe Trialbeläge helfen!
Da ich meinen Rahmen nicht malträtieren möchte (s.Beitrag von duro e) bin ich zumindest hinten auf die HS angewiesen. 
Der Geberzylinder (Griff) ist nach 10 Jahren undicht geworden (das darf er dann auch) - das Allerletzte ist jedoch das Verhalten von Magura:
Ich soll jetzt einen neuen Bremsgriff kaufen, weil ein kleiner Dichtring defekt ist. Deren Argumente sind rein kommerzieller Natur. Man verweist trotz Niederdrucksystem auf Sicherheit(blabla..) Das ist ökologischer und ökonomischer Schwachsinn. 
Auf Kritik reagiert Magura übrigens nicht. Beiträge auf deren "Selbstbeweihräucherungsforum" werden sofort gelöscht und auf Schriftverkehr wird nicht reagiert.
Weiß jemand welche O-Ringe hier passen könnten??
Meinen Hebel werde ich in keinem Fall tauschen
cedrik


----------



## ingoingo (30. Januar 2012)

Ich weis es auf Anhieb nicht, aber unter:

http://www.lelebeck.de/o-ringe_nbr.htm

gibt es die wichtigsten. Kannst ja ausmessen! Zut not einfach verschiedene bestellen und testen. Die Preise dort sind eh klasse 

lg Ingo


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (30. Januar 2012)

danke


----------



## erwinosius (31. Januar 2012)

Habe mal im O-Ring Fachhandel versucht mit einem Musterring einen neuen zu bekommen. Da hatte man fast keine Chance da die meinten es wäre nicht wirklich möglich die Größe bei einem verschlissenem Ring noch naczumessen, da es die Teile in 1/10mm Abstufungen gibt. Oder was habt ihr für Tricks um das wirklich ordentlich auszumessen? Weil sobald man das Teil bisschen streckt, ändert sich Durchmesser und Dicke.....
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (31. Januar 2012)

Am Kolben/Zylinder ausmessen


----------



## erwinosius (31. Januar 2012)

das ist schon klar, aber dann weiß ich auch nicht wie dick der Gummi sein muss um optimal abzudichten, aber trotzdem noch leicht genug zu rutschen?!


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2012)

Verpressung kannst du doch nach Richtlinien zur dynamischen O-Ringabdichtung auswählen!


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (1. Februar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Verpressung kannst du doch nach Richtlinien zur dynamischen O-Ringabdichtung auswählen!


was mag das heißen???


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Februar 2012)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> was mag das heißen???



dass es in Deutschland, respektive der EU Normen dafür gibt.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2012)

welche alle schön katalogisiert sind, so dass man nach studie dieser, wissen sollte was man benötigt.


----------



## erwinosius (3. Februar 2012)

ok...gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## Raceline (31. Mai 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ...dass die HS eigentlich keine Trialfreigabe hat, sondern eine City/Trekking Bremse ist.



Also zu meiner zeit hat das KTM-Red Bull-MTB-Team mit dem KTM Race Line die DOWNHILL Meisterschaft gewonnen und wie der Name schon sagt , waren racelines druf....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Mai 2012)

Raceline schrieb:


> Also zu meiner zeit hat das KTM-Red Bull-MTB-Team mit dem KTM Race Line die DOWNHILL Meisterschaft gewonnen und wie der Name schon sagt , waren racelines druf....



Damals waren Räder noch quadratisch ? Fortschritt durch Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (1. Juni 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Damals waren Räder noch quadratisch ? Fortschritt durch Technik.



Lol...der war gut aber mal im ernst,wenn damals Downhill damit gefahren sind(noch die dicken R.lines) warum sollten die keine Trial-Freigabe haben.Was ist das denn für'n Quatsch.Also brauche ich jetzt Scheiben für Downhill?.....neee ,die brauche ich bei weitem nicht.Wird völlig überbewertet.Wenn V-Breakes im Winter nur nicht so oft und gerne streiken würden dann.......DITO!


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2012)

Raceline schrieb:


> Lol...der war gut aber mal im ernst,wenn damals Downhill damit gefahren sind(noch die dicken R.lines) warum sollten die keine Trial-Freigabe haben.Was ist das denn für'n Quatsch.Also brauche ich jetzt Scheiben für Downhill?.....neee ,die brauche ich bei weitem nicht.Wird völlig überbewertet.Wenn V-Breakes im Winter nur nicht so oft und gerne streiken würden dann.......DITO!



Mich wundert nur, dass die ganze Welt im DH Bereich Scheiben fährt... Das da noch nie einer drauf gekommen ist den Fortschritt zu ignorieren und auf die HS umrüstet ist echt komisch!

Eigentlich könnten wir auch mal wieder paar U-Brakes anbauen.


----------



## ingoingo (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## florianwagner (1. Juni 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnten wir auch mal wieder paar U-Brakes anbauen.



nix da, stempelbremse ist die macht. damit ist mein opa schon downhill gefahren!


----------



## duro e (1. Juni 2012)

also hier wird ja bevorzugt bei den kids der zukunft das modell schuhsohlenbremse genutzt , sehr leicht und völlig ausreichend .
da bin ich ja mit meinen discs eig voll der noob .


----------



## bike-show.de (1. Juni 2012)

Zu meiner Zeit hat man einfach einen Stock in die Speichen gerammt und gut wars. Ihr Jungendlichen mit Eurem Technikkram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (1. Juni 2012)

Haha...da hab ich ja mal wieder einen losgetreten!!!Lol!
Also mein 2. Bike hat Scheiben....ganz ehrlich...BRAUCH ICH NICHT!!!Hat schon ne geile Bremswirkung,keine frage,aber ich finde den unterschied der für mich im Kraftaufwand beim bremsen liegt wirklich minimal!!!Dafüf kann ich meine HS super schön dosieren und wenn ich sie zu mach ist sie genauso zu wie ne Scheibe.Sie blockiert halt...und ein ganz wichtiger Grund ist meine Gabel.Stichwort:einseitige Belastung......nene....ich sach ma....Felgenbremse!Aus Erfahrung gut!.....und ja klar fahren die Profis heute Scheibe,aber die schmeißen ihr Bike auch einfach weg wenn's gelaufen ist.....


----------



## Sherco (2. Juni 2012)

Blockierende Bremse und Downhill? Da läuft aber was ganz doll verkehrt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Juni 2012)

Raceline schrieb:


> kannste dir sparen...



Ich will garnicht wissen was hier stand.. Aber mach dir mal Gedanken darüber, ob es verkehrt ist, dass es technischen Fortschritt ist und mach dir auch mal Gedanken darüber, warum man heute Strecken mit dem Fahrrad fahren kann, die früher nichtmal als begehbar eingestuft wurden..


----------



## Raceline (21. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> mach dir auch mal Gedanken darüber, warum man heute Strecken mit dem Fahrrad fahren kann, die früher nichtmal als begehbar eingestuft wurden..



Brauch nicht.Ich hab sie eingefahren und begehbar gemacht


----------



## malmophil (29. Mai 2013)

reanimationsversuch *g*
bremse bb7 bei 20er felge: gibts eine felgenempfehlung? oder ist da "eh ois wuaschd"?

gruss malmo


----------



## dhmarc (29. Mai 2013)

Könnte vom der Konsistenz der Felge des Alus beeinträchtigt sein, weiches 
Alu eine andere Haftreibung.
Finde es Interressant die Theorie, aber selber zu wenig Erfahrung.

Verwindung, Stabilität

Aber wenn sowieso Scheibe dann interressiert die Felge doch nicht, maximal die Bremsscheibe???

(Scheiben streiken nicht bei Nässe, wesentlich weniger, sogar teilweise im Gegenteil/eine bezahlbare Discbremse würde sofort wechseln)


----------

